# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  got my bloodwork back...oh no.

## Mazzive_T

hi guys. im from england in the uk.

things have been a bit weird sexually with my gf the past few weeks, i can either have sex and last forever but not cum, or be having sex with a 3/4 on. so last tuesday i went and got some bloodwork done, and i got back the results today.

She did my liver and kidneys which came back alrite, and i asked her to do test levels, LH, FSH, progesterone, prolactin, and estrogen, after seeking some advice from fellow users and this board.

She did put through to test my blood for all of them but refused to do the progesterone, prolactin and estrogen as she said if the LH, FSH and test levels came back ok then there wouldnt be a problem with the other three.

Im 20, regrettably i have been using since 16 and have done 7 cycles. Ive used dbol , adrol, sus, deca , eq, test e, test p, and npp. My last cycle that started in july and finished late september, think i ran a 12 or 14 weeker, was as follows:

Weeks 1-14 EQ 600mg/week
Weeks 1-12 Test E 500mg/week
Week 1-10 Deca 600mg/week
Weeks 1-6 Test P 100mg/day (to kickstart cycle)
Week 1-6 Dbol 50mg/day (again to kickstart and i like the strength gains)

I did a proper PCT of

Weeks 12-16 HCG 500IU E3D
Weeks 14-18 Aromasin 25mg ED
Weeks 14-20 Tamoxifen 20mg ED

My results were as follows today:

Test levels normal range is 9-40, mine was 10. (shocking for a 20 year old)
LH normal levels 1-1.5 mine just said <1.
FSH normal leves 1-1.5 mine just said < 1.

Basically im completley shutdown. shes referred me to a drugs clinic which deals with steroid users and heroin users. I think i might meet an endocrinologist along the road now somewhere too. and be given something to get my pituratry gland back working and something to boost my t.levels. i guess.

So i have a problem. But what i dont get is why its happening now 5 months after my cycle, after a proper PCT too. And what annoys me is that yes ive been an idiot and started during puberty so im gunna be ****ed up, but there are lads i know who stay on for 6 months, 12 months, 18 months, and even one fella whos been on constantly (he says he does a few weeks clomid once in a while) for 10 years between the ages of 16 and 26 - and hes got a perfectly heathy boy too! And were talking 40ml a week they will take, proper abusing it.

Wheres heres me, aged 20, doing one cycle a year, low to moderate dosages, with a "proper" PCT and im having problems.

You never think itl happen to you until it does do ya, ita always the way.

Anyhow id appreciate some input and feedback on what you think will happen or just what you think in general, feeling quite low about it all to be honest. My girls been great though, really supportive, and my dick does still work, but it picks n chooses when too and it shouldnt be like that should it, she should be getting banged left right and centre 3 times a day not once or twice a week. Im 20 for ****s sake!

thanks for your time. T.

----------


## Mazzive_T

no-one got no input no?

----------


## Coop77

your test levels will most likely come back with time. It took mine over a year to get completely back to baseline, even with PCT.

----------


## XNathan

I will not speak about your age and AAS use... you know it.

You are primary hypogonadal. What need to be done? PCT once again. They put you on SERM with/or AI and maybe hCG for while and than if you will not recover you will start propably HRT.

I think in order of your deca use, you build up high level of nandrolone metabolites and they block your natural recovery. It can take up to 1,5yr to feel and be normal (normal test levels).

This is reason why I dont like 19-nor. I had every time good recovery, but only after 19-nor I was shut down for months even with PCT.

----------


## Kale

With regards to your mates, we are all different dude some people never do PCT and do more cycles than you and never have a problem. Others do one cycle and are fvcked for life.

You really only have two choices IMO, stay off for a long while (like a year) and see what happens or go on HRT. You could also try another agressive PCT precluded with some HCG as well but in your case I am not so sure that will help

----------


## FallenWyvern

Some guys blast and cruise. Yuk.

----------


## Mazzive_T

being honest its scared my shitless. im only 20 and my dicks tempremental. the thought of being on TRT aged 20 and being infertile and not being able to have a family makes me want to die to be honest with you.

with regard to the comment about the 19 nors, you right its weird that the first cycle i use them i have problems afterwards.

this has deffinatley put me off cycling for a while. especially whilst i have a gf

i think good food, hard training, protein, and supps is the way forward for me for a while.

thanks for the input. il keep this posted with what they do to me. T

----------


## Mazzive_T

oh shes refererred me to a drugs clinic that deals with steroid and heroin users, just waiting for the referral letter to come through and then il go meet the specialist and be on the road back to normal hormonal levels.
T.

----------


## FallenWyvern

Good luck with that. If they go the replacement route then you could be on hormones for the rest of your life and may be sterile. You won't have to do PCT anymore though. Sounds horrible being that you are only 20 years old.

----------


## Kale

> being honest its scared my shitless. im only 20 and my dicks tempremental. the thought of being on TRT aged 20 and being infertile and not being able to have a family makes me want to die to be honest with you.
> 
> with regard to the comment about the 19 nors, you right its weird that the first cycle i use them i have problems afterwards.
> 
> this has deffinatley put me off cycling for a while. especially whilst i have a gf
> 
> i think good food, hard training, protein, and supps is the way forward for me for a while.
> 
> thanks for the input. il keep this posted with what they do to me. T


So if I was you I would get my sperm tested right now. If its good get some stored just in case for the future

----------


## FallenWyvern

> So if I was you I would get my sperm tested right now. If its good get some stored just in case for the future


Good advise right there.

----------


## blake.varhaug

Definately a good read for young guys......

----------


## XNathan

Unfortunately come patient with age. 

I never seen someone who was shut down for months just from test or other test or DHT derived roids, But seen many guys who has been shut down for more that 1 year from 19-nor. And from my experience I was shut down just from 19-nor. Never had problems with recovery from test base + other test derived or DHT deroved roid. They are good for your gains and joints but recovery suck even you do good PCT.

If you are youngster dont do 19-nor and dont do steroids at all. You have potential to grow and you play russian roulete with your hormonal and reproductive functions!

Good luck! And be smart, now you have your lesson of life.

----------


## Mazzive_T

just an update im still waiting to hear from the English NHS, i.e. still waiting for that referral letter. Ive been told by friends in the National Health Service it could take up to 3 weeks for the letter to arrive.

Kale, thats good advice my friend, but my doc, or the local place where i get my needles and usual bloodwork done will not perform a fertility test on my sperm unless im looking to start a family.

Thanks guys, il update again soon.

T.

----------


## Mazzive_T

oh and il probably never cycle again, but if i do, im definatley staying away from deca and tren ! (19-nors)

----------


## Mazzive_T

just another update guys, im still waiting for the referral letter to drop through my door.

I may go to my local needle exchange where i get my usual bloodwork done, ask them to view my gps results and ask them to get the ball rolling as there good and fast in that sense.

T.

----------


## Kaoss22

Are the numbers different there as far as measuring test>? I know mine was like 200 something and it went up to 1000 something. Just curious

----------


## KAEW44

Buy some heroin off the street before you go to that rehab clinic and try to sell it for double price to those recovering heroin junkies, at least you'll become rich in the process of recovery.

----------


## Mazzive_T

just another update guys, its been nearly two months now since i seen my gp and im still waiting for my referral letter to drop through my door.

il probably end up going to my needle exchange like i stated and explaining the situation to them and let them do all the testing n that n let them refer me. there a good set of people there. will help anyone.

Things have improved for me anyway, my morning woods back, im getting proper hard erections, and my skin feels paper thin when i have one. good stuff.

the colour of my sperms also returned to the usual white instead of being a creamy yellowie colour.

my balls have also got some sag back in them too :-)

times not a definate healer hey, but goes a long way i reckon!

il keep you all posted, sorry if you think some of this is discusting, just trying to provide as much info as i can, people can use this for reference if there in the same situation or so they dont make the same mistake as me.

Kind regards,

T.

----------


## paul0101

Hey man any more news, i felt i started on the gear pretty early around 19. I only run a cycle once a year. Am 22 now so have run 3 which are 10 weeks cycles, reading what you have experienced has made myself a little concerned so will get my bloodwork checked out.

----------


## J-Dogg

> oh and il probably never cycle again, but if i do, im definatley staying away from deca and tren! (19-nors)


I'm with you there, there just are not the drugs out to combat the sides.
Too much risk, you don't know how your body will respond.

----------


## Coach 44

You're sexual probs sound just like mine. Never had any of that until I added deca to the mix. Hopefully, stopping the deca will take care of it. It's hard explaining a "no-nut" to the wife when it's blasted off everytime for 11 years. And I got a new secretary....don't get me started :Smilie:

----------


## remotely queued

this is an adobe file from the united states national library of medicine. it's a cool site. check out this article about treatment for low testosterone levels . 

hope this helps some. good luck dude.


http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/t...e/ur189102.pdf

----------


## remotely queued

actually i reread this post and my link is probably no help at all. 
maybe look up info on

www.nlm.gov

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

Massive T, if you go to the PCT section in this forum some veteran just posted the other day how long many aas stay in the body and you are supposed to start your PCT after your aas are out of your body, which is like 18 days AFTER your last intake of aas! You started your PCT way too early and finished taking it too soon according to the PCT forum. Sorry, too hard to quote the thread in this thread. Another thing, how come all these senior posters and "veterans" who did respond to you in this thread didn't bring this up?! :Chairshot:  Good thing a newbie is reading thru these postings. Another thing- OMG- you have done 7 cycles!!?? Where are the results?! Sorry, but is that avatar your picture? I don't mean to kick you while your down, but..?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Massive T, if you go to the PCT section in this forum some veteran just posted the other day how long many aas stay in the body and you are supposed to start your PCT after your aas are out of your body, which is like 18 days AFTER your last intake of aas! You started your PCT way too early and finished taking it too soon according to the PCT forum. Sorry, too hard to quote the thread in this thread. Another thing, how come all these senior posters and "veterans" who did respond to you in this thread didn't bring this up?! Good thing a newbie is reading thru these postings. Another thing- OMG- you have done 7 cycles!!?? Where are the results?! Sorry, but is that avatar your picture? I don't mean to kick you while your down, but..?


This thread is from over half a year ago.

*"Another thing, how come all these senior posters and "veterans" who did respond to you in this thread didn't bring this up?! Good thing a newbie is reading thru these postings."
*
^^ Great, another newbie bumping old threads, and getting them locked, just to add their 2 cents (which is usually useless.)

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

Massive T, if you go to the PCT section Pheedno who is some super veteran of some kind in this forum has it posted since 2004- with 62000 views and 150 replies how you have apparently done your PCT WRONG 7 times :Chairshot: 

Originally Posted by Pheedno View Post
Below you'll find starting times for your PCT based on the active life of each compound. The active life is the duration of time it takes for the exogenous hormone to be absorbed, utilized, and expelled; no longer being bioavailable. Keep in mind that active life is an approximation which is dependant on dose, ester, as well as the individuals metabolization of the compound ; but for the moderate user, these are as close to precise as you'll find.

Anadrol /Anapolan: 24 hours after last administration
Deca : 21 days after last injection
Dianabol : 24 hours after last administration
Equipoise : 21 days after last injection
Fina: 3 days after last injection
Primobolan depot: 14 days after last injection
Sustanon : 18 days after last injection
Testosterone Cypionate : 18 days after last injection
Testosterone Enanthate : 14 days after last injection
Testosterone Propionate : 3 days after last injection
Testosterone Suspension : 24 hours after last administration
Winstrol : 24 hours after last administration

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

> This thread is from over half a year ago.
> 
> *"Another thing, how come all these senior posters and "veterans" who did respond to you in this thread didn't bring this up?! Good thing a newbie is reading thru these postings."
> *
> ^^ Great, another newbie bumping old threads, and getting them locked, just to add their 2 cents (which is usually useless.)


Yeah, this thread is from a while ago and the right advice was never given in the half a year since it was posted and your "2 cents" in this thread was worthless.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Yeah, this thread is from a while ago and the right advice was never given in the half a year since it was posted and your "2 cents" in this thread was worthless.


You've never even cycled before son. 

Just calm down, and continue researching. 

No need to give useless advice right now, so keep the comments to yourself. (especially in threads that the OP probably isn't coming back to anytime soon.)  :1laugh:

----------


## Mazzive_T

Hello Ladies and Gents.

I am delighted to announce that everything is back to normal now, even if it did take 2 pct's and around 18 months later....  :Smilie: 

My gf is pregnant and we had the 20 week scan yesterday, we are having a boy expected around the 21-28th july and he is perfectly healthy  :Smilie: 

Yours in training,

T.

----------


## bass

hey congratulations...so what are your levels now?

----------


## Mazzive_T

i dont know mate i didnt have them checked after that first test. The doctor said she referred me to a specialist but i never got the letter through!

Just shows, time is a great healer.

----------

